# Winnebago VW Rialta



## 96583

Hi - anyone else got one?


----------



## cabby

No not got one, but am looking at your name and it reminds me of my old nick name, wondering if your name is similar to mine. drop me an email or pm.
  8) 
cabby


----------



## 96583

Where are all the Winnebago Rialta owners, I can't be the only one with this fantastic van... :?


----------



## Pusser

I like them too but I don't think I have the balls to pay for the fuel. Diddly Dudleys have two of these for sale and they look superb. But of course, I do need a back bed that is two singles that can change into one biggy which this does not have.

http://www.dudleys-rv.com/reg/vNZK

Just looked at the floor plan and am I right in thinking that the bench seats at the back are 6 feet long thus making two singles. And how many mpg should I get if driving badly.

I'm getting a stirring in my loins. Have you any more pics of inside. Maybe this motorhome is waiting for me. 8O


----------



## peejay

Pusser, a few more piccies >here<

Sorry to bring this up P but before you let your loins stir anymore, it looks like they've got marine loo's 8O .

Edgie, all will become clear if you read >this< previous pusser adventure :wink:

pete


----------



## Pusser

peejay said:


> Pusser, a few more piccies >here<
> 
> Sorry to bring this up P but before you let your loins stir anymore, it looks like they've got marine loo's 8O .
> 
> Edgie, all will become clear if you read >this< previous pusser adventure :wink:
> 
> pete


Sorry for delay with thanks but slipped off the bottom of the front page. A very good point re the marine loo and one I have lay awake at night wondering if I can overcome this issue in my mind. Maybe, it is because I do not know the best way to empty them, where to empty them and how to look cool covered in ****.

I am also wondering if a VW 2.4 (non turbo I think) engine is up to the job moving one of these around. 60mph cruising is OK providing I can get there before my pension is due. Fuel consumption is another concern not to mention where to park it. Apart from a hundred reasons why it is not a sensible buy for me, I would still like one. 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

peejay said:


> Pusser, a few more piccies >here<


LOL - it looks like it has a bathroom 'slide-in'?

When I first saw it, I thought "Why on earth des Pusser want one of those?" Then I looked at the pictures, and it doesn't look too bad. In fact, it's quite cute, in a clunky - boxy - US RV sort of way. And it's different.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser

Thanks all. Just spoke to Mr. Dudley, ( I have a feeling he may be Mr. Big) who was very helpful and not apparently phased by the stupid questions I asked. He reckons that it is not turbocharged althought very many of them are because owners have it rectrofitted but it does around 25mpg which is not bad at all providing of course it moves. I am just wondering if there is enough power to drive this comfortably as I was sick and tired of trying to overtake lorries in Two Loos with a 1.9TD and then finding half way past I slowed down because of the wind and was stuck there looking at a grinning artic driver looking down on me.

Everything in motorhomes always seems to be a compromise.


----------



## geraldandannie

Pusser said:


> Everything in motorhomes always seems to be a compromise.


Oh boy, was ever a truer sentence written? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 96583

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Pusser you are funny....

Have to say the Diesel at Duds is the first one I have ever heard of, normally they are petrol, either 5 cylinder 2.5 or V6 2.8 ... mine is the 2.5 which is pretty good, the V6 must be great.... I would not be suprised if the diesel was a retro fit......

As a camper they are fantastic, they always attract a lot of attention. I had a Winnebago Itasca Phasar as a first one which is the same conversion but on an old Renault Trafic, also called a Le Sharo, that was a brilliant van, the VW is obviously much better... go for it Pusser.....


----------



## Pusser

Edgie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Pusser you are funny....
> 
> Have to say the Diesel at Duds is the first one I have ever heard of, normally they are petrol, either 5 cylinder 2.5 or V6 2.8 ... mine is the 2.5 which is pretty good, the V6 must be great.... I would not be suprised if the diesel was a retro fit......
> 
> As a camper they are fantastic, they always attract a lot of attention. I had a Winnebago Itasca Phasar as a first one which is the same conversion but on an old Renault Trafic, also called a Le Sharo, that was a brilliant van, the VW is obviously much better... go for it Pusser.....


Could you please give me a "By Numbers" run down on how the pros empty the marine loo 1..at home 2...on a campsite with ordinary loos. 3..
On a campsite with a raised wall with an iron lid on 4... Any other place you can do it.

No rush ( I went first thing this morning )  Ta in advance


----------



## 96583

1..at home 
= Never empty at home -- why would you want to fill it when you have a perfectly good bog in the house  

2...on a campsite with ordinary loos. = mmm tricky but - pull up near the loo's and open the manhole - heypresto....


3.. On a campsite with a raised wall with an iron lid on - = see 2


4... Any other place you can do it. - = OK if you reeeeeeealy want to you can buy a cassette and empty via the pipe into the cassette then walk off with a cassette full of #### and empty it like everyone else - never done it never will.....


----------



## Pusser

Edgie said:


> 1..at home
> = Never empty at home -- why would you want to fill it when you have a perfectly good bog in the house
> 
> 2...on a campsite with ordinary loos. = mmm tricky but - pull up near the loo's and open the manhole - heypresto....
> 
> 3.. On a campsite with a raised wall with an iron lid on - = see 2
> 
> 4... Any other place you can do it. - = OK if you reeeeeeealy want to you can buy a cassette and empty via the pipe into the cassette then walk off with a cassette full of #### and empty it like everyone else - never done it never will.....


I didn't understand 2.


----------



## tokkalosh

All I can say is -- it's a VW, course it's great 8)


----------



## 101411

Just looked at the price..........Jesus!!!!!!!!!! They are not very popular in USA and they sell for a LOT less than £26k.

Look at RV dealers in USA and get a price in $. Exchange rate about $1.95 to the £. Yes you have to ship it and pay the tax but do the sums!!!

Have a look here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rial...058QQitemZ180099897527QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Dazzer


----------



## 96583

Hey it doesn't matter where you buy or what you pay just so long as you are happy  

In a nutshell yes you are right they are not popular in the USA, too small for the larger cousins :lol: but in Europe they are fantastic, all the amenities of an RV in a Euro size van with a VW powerhouse - unbeatable... oh and Winnebago build quality with all alloy construction... last forever..... go on pusser you know you want it..


----------



## Pusser

Edgie said:


> Hey it doesn't matter where you buy or what you pay just so long as you are happy
> 
> In a nutshell yes you are right they are not popular in the USA, too small for the larger cousins :lol: but in Europe they are fantastic, all the amenities of an RV in a Euro size van with a VW powerhouse - unbeatable... oh and Winnebago build quality with all alloy construction... last forever..... go on pusser you know you want it..


I do - I do...believe me I do but if it is 82bhp or whatever hp it is then I know I shall be all day overtaking a bicycle. That's one downer. The other, despite your in depth program of emptying a marine loo I am still in shock from my last one. In fact, I may never recover.


----------



## 96583

Mine is 110bhp the V6 is 200bhp - the loo emptying is easy - just pull the plunger and run 8O


----------



## Pusser

Edgie said:


> Mine is 110bhp the V6 is 200bhp - the loo emptying is easy - just pull the plunger and run 8O


Well that would sell me if this one had a Formula One engine in.But I will keep my eyes open as I now have loads of time as I am tarting up the Possl with gadgets which I now expect to use for this entire year and I will pounce when something grabs me.


----------



## JeffersonCampervan

We are shipping our Rialta to Bremerhaven this summer for European touring (we had a couple of VW poptops shipped over & stored for this purpose in the 1990s). 
We have a 2004 HD with the 2.8 V6. Plenty of power. Have taken it all over the States,Canada & deep into Mexico. Rialtas have enjoyed a resurgence here, paradoxically just after being discontinued, mainly due to their (relative) fuel efficiency! 

We have everything sorted out - the main source of angst for us at the moment is dump stations or "sani stations" and how amenable they will be to our 3" low-to-the-ground dumping system. We will primarily be on the continent.

IIRC, I think a few diesels were made for the German market, then the German distributor went under or something - leaving 26 or so early Rialtas in Europe. None of the North American Rialtas are diesel.

There are 2 good Rialta forums on yahoo.com:

Rialta Technical Forum

Rialta General Forum

Frank in Toronto


----------



## 96583

You shouldn't have too much of a problem, however I invested in an extra long wast pipe, this has saved me many a time....


----------



## whistlinggypsy

http://www.dj4x4.com/pages/vehicle.php?id=1376

For anyone looking/interested in a VW/Rialta

Bob


----------



## 1302

We were at at VW show last weekend and there were 2 for sale, was very tempting, and as already been said as its a VW it must be good :wink: 
N reg £16,950 and 2003 (I think) about £36.000.

Alison


----------



## mooro

I think I'm going mad. Just spent a year doing up a Autohomes Bedouin. Every conceivable mod-con now. Reupholstered. Looks great.

Would be well happy (for some reason I prefer classic to new motorhomes - I like the character).

However down in Doset in May I saw a Le Sharo. It was love at first sight.

I'm on the verge of buying one, and starting the whole refurb process again. 91 in good nick, but missing manuals (does anyone have one?).

Am I mad?


----------



## xenon

*looking for a vw rialto*

looking for a vw rialto myself if anyone can help ? pref in uk ?


----------



## philoaks

*Re: looking for a vw rialto*



> looking for a vw rialto myself if anyone can help ? pref in uk ?


One here on Ebay


----------

